# [Gothic 3] Erzrohlinge



## RPGler12 (20. Januar 2007)

hi all

ich hab keine ahnung wo ich viele erzrolinge herkriege, ich find immer nur rohstahl. könnt das mit meinem lvl. (31) zusammenhängen?

 

help pls


----------



## keithcaputo (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erzrohlinge*



			
				RPGler12 am 20.01.2007 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> hi all
> 
> ich hab keine ahnung wo ich viele erzrolinge herkriege, ich find immer nur rohstahl. könnt das mit meinem lvl. (31) zusammenhängen?
> 
> ...


Ja, da gibt es diesen Händler, der gibt Dir so viele Du willst umsonst. 
Der Kerl heißt marvin, den mußt Du rufen und das zauberwort insert sagen.
 
Ansonsten eben das übliche: suchen, suchen, suchen


----------



## Tiger39 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erzrohlinge*



			
				RPGler12 am 20.01.2007 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> hi all
> 
> ich hab keine ahnung wo ich viele erzrolinge herkriege, ich find immer nur rohstahl. könnt das mit meinem lvl. (31) zusammenhängen?
> 
> ...



So Sachen gibt es nur in bestimmten Truhen (bei mir haben die Truhen keine Namen). In dem Chefhaus in Silden ist so eine Truhe da war einer drin. Allerdings ist da eine neues System aufgebaut, sodass nur in der z.B. 19. Truhe eine Erzrohling drin ist, in der 1. ist eine Assasinenmesser usw.

gruß


----------



## Figkregh (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erzrohlinge*



			
				Tiger39 am 20.01.2007 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> RPGler12 am 20.01.2007 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du meinst die sog. Quest(item)truhen !
Das sind Truhen ohne Beschreibung (wie z.B. Metalltruhe, Truhe), deren Inhalt von der Anzahl bereits geöffneter Quest(item)truhen abhängt (also: schon viele Questtruhen geöffnet, in den folgenden Truhen besserer Inhalt; kaum Questtruhen geöffnet, Inhalt kaum besser als der von stinknormalen Metalltruhen) !!
Des weiteren gibt es auch von diesen Truhen wieder verschiedene Typen:
In manchen sind bessere Spruchrollen zu finden, in anderen gibt es Tränke mit permanenter Wirkung, in wieder  anderen gibt es bessere Waffen (lohnen sich aber erst, wenn man schon fast alle Waffentruhen geknackt hat, da die Waffen, die man von normalen Händler bekommt am Anfang einfach besser sind   ) zu finden, dann gibt es auch noch Truhen, in denen viel Gold liegt und genauso gibt es eben auch in manchen Questtruhen Erzrohlinge zu finden    !!
Schau einfach mal hier vorbei : http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159146
Bin mir zwar nicht sicher, kann aber sein, dass man Erzrohlinge gelegentlich auch in normalen Metalltruhen findet !!
Hoffe behilflich gewesen zu sein, MfG Figkregh    !


----------



## RPGler12 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erzrohlinge*



			
				Figkregh am 20.01.2007 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 20.01.2007 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thx, achja man kann einen in ben erai kaufen (hab ich mittlerweile herausgefunden  )


----------

